# How do i get rid of bba and some other algae?



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

I know that this question has been asked a million times but how do you get rid of black beard algae? I have read up on why people have bba and i do almost all of them, 
1. to little circulation - have it
2. The nutrients aren't getting everywhere in the aquarium - i don't dose anything
3. The Co2 is to much/to little (don't know if this is one) - i don't dose co2

there are multiple other reasons and i don't have many of them. Now how do i get rid of it?

I also have this other type of algae in my tank, i tried getting it off and it is almost impossible, i have to scrape it off. They are like little green dots on the glass. I will post a picture of the algaes in a second. Both of the algaes are on the glass and not on any of the plants.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think SAE's nibble on BBA. also if you squirt H2O2 or excel right onto it with an eyedropper or syringe i believe that works.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the green algae is GSA. use a razor to get that off (assuming its a glass tank)


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Everything that you ever wanted to know about getting rid of algae can be found here!


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Lowering the pH by about .5 should do a number on it.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Use nerite snails against GSA if you can obtain them. I recently introduced nerites into my tanks and my God, best cleaners, EVER. 

As for BBA, you might want to reduce the lighting by a bit. My friend had BBA introduced into his tank by accident once, from buying bad plants at petsmart. He didn't dose ferts (used regular gravel) and had no co2. He did have a lot of light in his tank however, so the BBA pretty much took over. This will only slow down their growth though, and it works better if your plants don't need too much light to begin with...

Aside from that, ever think about introducing co2? That tends to help a bit 
Excel dosing too! I have read numerous reports on how well excel does against bba.


----------

